# High top boxes



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I know this thread has been talked about before what do you guys think of the high-top boxes other than holding more mud and what manufacture do you prefer ? I have a set of northstar don't much care to push the extra mud. Usually just have the pneumatic pump handy so it's not like running back to a hand pump. Still waiting for Rick to get that new pump out sure could use a new one that is if I can afford it .......


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> I know this thread has been talked about before what do you guys think of the high-top boxes other than holding more mud and what manufacture do you prefer ? I have a set of northstar don't much care to push the extra mud. Usually just have the pneumatic pump handy so it's not like running back to a hand pump. Still waiting for Rick to get that new pump out sure could use a new one that is if I can afford it .......


I use Columbia fat-boys,, 8 & 10,,, I love em. I don't like to run back and forth to the pump. I also have the alpha-techs, but don't use em on anything under 400 brds.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I started out with a regular 10" Columbia and after switching to the Columbia 10" fatboy, I'd never go back. My 12" is a standard box and that suits fine, but the 10" goes through so much mud, its nice to dodge a few trips to the pump. At 6'2" and 230lbs, I'm no giant, but the fatboy doesn't seem like any sort of inconvenience to me.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

I have the Hi Top 10" and 12" Northstar with the adjustar handle and love it..when I can use it. Mine doesn't have many miles on it as yours! Small town=small jobs!


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I mostly use tapetech. In bigger places ill use them with a Texspray sprayer, best way to do it. You only have to go to the pail of mud when it gets low and fill it up with another pail of mud i pre mix before i start.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

high tops are nice but you have to work a little harder. i like my hightop 2nd coat (10") alot.. as for 3rd, i think its nicer to use the skinny boys. a full load on a 12" flat box gets pretty heavy and can wear you down faster.. i've been using mine for years but i always want to switch.. 

anyone want to switch 12 inch boxes?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

jmr said:


> high tops are nice but you have to work a little harder. i like my hightop 2nd coat (10") alot.. as for 3rd, i think its nicer to use the skinny boys. a full load on a 12" flat box gets pretty heavy and can wear you down faster.. i've been using mine for years but i always want to switch..
> 
> anyone want to switch 12 inch boxes?


I agree, I think that where you need a fat-boy (high top) is on the bed coat,, for a skim coat, a regular box is all ya need:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I use a 10" Columbia Fat Boy, and a regular 12", i would recommend a fat boy to load flats for any productive taper.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

DLSdrywall said:


> I use a 10" Columbia Fat Boy, and a regular 12", i would recommend a fat boy to load flats for any productive taper.


agreed :yes:


----------

